# Atlanta T shirt Networking Group???



## nlikens (Dec 7, 2009)

I Live in Atlanta, Ga and I have wondering if there are some others that would be interested in sharing ideas, resources, stories, etc. Basically start up a T-shirt user group? I have been using the trial by fire method, but it would be nice to share testimonials and have some people with common interests. 

Feel free to make yourself known!

Norris = [email protected]


----------



## tjohnson34 (Jul 10, 2008)

hey i live in atl maybe we can link [email protected]


----------



## TEXPRESS03 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am also in Atlanta, actually Stone Mountain. - e-mail [email protected]


----------



## catchmikey (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi guys,

Are you suppliers or designers by chance? I'm looking to speech with some local shops around the Cobb/Atlanta area

Thanks


----------



## AtlantaTshirt (Aug 2, 2008)

hey guys im in north atlanta "howdy"


----------



## vinnyrojas1986 (Mar 26, 2016)

Im in the cobb area. own a tshirt kart inside of town center mall. let me know if i can be of any help or if you have some ideas we can bounce off of each other. vince


----------

